# Java SL-275



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 26, 2008)

The Java Certification exam SL-275, what is it? I mean what is its scope,value and syllabus? Is it recognized as a "big thing" during interviews or at least does it makes one stand out from the rest of the Java programmers? What type of preparation should one follow for it? Please speak out!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 30, 2008)

Somebody reply yaar!


----------

